# Sticking Plunge Router



## Charles Wong (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a Roybi PE600 plunge router, that works great table mounted, but when used as a regular router/plunge sucks. It hangs up sometimes when "plunging" sticks in the down/plunged position. Very hard to adjust for height without pushing on the other side.

I've thought of trying to lube it with some oil, but then "stuff" will stick to the rails and really muck it up. I have some "moly" somewhere in the garage but can't remember if it was dry or not.

I've taken it apart to clean and found out there is only one spring that keeps the router "up" and that's why it cants when adjusting. Thinking if I added another spring to the other side that it would make it really hard to "take the router for a plunge".

Any ideas?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi lemonyx

It sounds like a little TLC is called for ,,if you had the router in the table upside down it maybe full of saw dust,,,it was not made to work upside down. 
1st.blow the router as best you can without taking it down to parts,then pickup some Teflon lube, the one I like is made by DuPont ,when it drys the telfon will stay on the parts...but it will not be sticky just a dry lube..

Then give it a try ,if it still hangs up you will need to pull the columns down to parts and clean them and put some lube on the bushings...if you still have the error pack it backup and take it back to the store you got it from,with luck they will replace it...it must work right all the time..if not it's damaged. 

======




lemonyx said:


> I have a Roybi PE600 plunge router, that works great table mounted, but when used as a regular router/plunge sucks. It hangs up sometimes when "plunging" sticks in the down/plunged position. Very hard to adjust for height without pushing on the other side.
> 
> I've thought of trying to lube it with some oil, but then "stuff" will stick to the rails and really muck it up. I have some "moly" somewhere in the garage but can't remember if it was dry or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## vjeko (Feb 5, 2009)

Use something like waxilit which is used in woodworking industry
on metal surfaces for things to slide more easily.

Before doing the following, check the plunge mechanism walls of tubes for damage/rough spots and use some 1000 or higher wet and dry sandpaper to lightly go over it if you see any probs.

Check sticking of plunge lock

I have an old Makita 3600BR - it has 2 springs in the plunge mechanism(one each side). I took the plunge mechanism apart, put some of the lube
on :
-the springs which are inside - thought it may help a bit with noise etc)
-plunge mechanism outside tube inside wall (into which the inside tube slides)
-plunge mechanism inside tube on the outside (part which slides into the outside/wider tube. plunge a few times


The plunge mechanism now glides like new


----------



## Charles Wong (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help and ideas. It's about 6yrs old but not abused or damaged. I'm thinking that since there is only one spring in there is the reason why it cants when I try to adjust it. I'll try that lube, especially if it's a dry lube so it won't be a chip magnetic.

The tubes are in good condition, no rough spots, the plunge lever is ok. What I want to do is get another router and just use the Royobi for the table mount and the other one for the plunging. 

Now to start saving my pennies.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Use Floor Wax or even WD-40.

Do not use car polishing wax as they are abrasive to cut into the dull paint.

Reuel


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Get a can of "slip it". Grizzly carries this. I have to disagree with the use of WD-40. Do as Bj suggested. Give it a good cleaning.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Isn't *Jig-a-loo *supposed to be a non-staining lubricant?


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Get a can of "slip it". Grizzly carries this. I have to disagree with the use of WD-40. Do as Bj suggested. Give it a good cleaning.


WD-40 for router maintenance is recommended even in books.
e.g.
http://books.google.com.au/books?id...uainAg&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=8&ct=result

"Floor Wax" is recommended by Makita at www.makita.com.au 


Reuel


----------



## WoodBrewer (Mar 4, 2009)

use any non-siliconed wax


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Only having one spring can cause premature wear on parts, you may not be able to see.You will be able to replace the springs. You may find 2 springs that are the same and match the original size and tension. I would replace both so they are the same


----------

